# ¿Cómo hago para colocar un dibujo / avatar al lado de mi nick?



## Luja

Hola a todos ¡

Como hago para colocar un dibujo al lado de mi nick ???
Soy nueva y no tengo ni idea...


Gracias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡    



______________________
Insanity : "Doing the same old thing the same old way everyday expecting different results" .


----------



## alc112

Hola!! bienvenida a Wordreference!
Antes que nada, debes asegurarte de que tu imagen sea como máximo de 80 x 80 píxeles y que no pase los 2 kb.
Luego, haces click en "quick links" y le das a "edit avatar", allí, clickeas en examinar, buscas tu imagen, aceptas y guardas los cambios. Eso es todo.
Esos dibujitos se llaman "avatar"
Saludos


----------



## zebedee

Hola Luja,

Bienvenida a los foros.

Siempre que tienes una duda, está la opción de "Buscar en el foro" porque lo más seguro es que alguno de los miles de foreros que somos haya tenido el mismo problema que tú, y que la solución ya está en algún hilo del foro.

En este caso, Alc te ha contado cómo se adjunta un avatar/foto a tu nick. Si ves que la foto que quieres bajar es demasiado grande, sigue estas instrucciones ofrecidas a otro forero que tuvo el mismo problema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=185550&postcount=28

Espero que sea de ayuda,

Un saludo,
zebedee


----------



## Luja

Gracias Mil ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



que lindos


----------



## alc112

Fue un placer.
Recuerda para la próxima usar la herramienta de búsqueda, situada en el menú de arriba.
Saludos


----------



## Elisabetha76

Yo he puesto el dibujo del tamaño de un piojo y ni así me dejan colocar el avatar..y para colmo me replican en inglés!


----------



## fsabroso

Elisabetha76 said:


> Yo he puesto el dibujo del tamaño de un piojo y ni así me dejan colocar el avatar..y para colmo me replican en inglés!


Hola Elizabetha:

Por favor, lee este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=260512

Como colocar una imagen al lado de tu "nick" o nombre de usuario (Avatar):

1. en la parte superior izquierda dice "User Control Panel" o "Panel de Control", haz click ahí.

2. En la columna de la izquierda "Control Panel", hacia abajo dirá "Editar Avatar", click ahí.
Aparecerá un cuadro de dialogo, si deseas una imagen (dibujo) tuyo haz click en "Usar avatar personalizado"
Aquí tienes dos opciones:
a) Introducir URL de la imagen 
Esto significa, que si la imagen que quieres es de internet, puedes copiar la dirección o URL, y pegarla en el espacio siguiente. 
b) _Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer_ 
Esto es, una imagen que tienes guardado en tu computador. No debe pesar más de 2k. Si al intentarlo no se acepta, deberás disminuir el tamaño de dicha imagen.

Despues solo haz click en:
Guardar cambios.

Espero que esto te sirva, sino por favor, no vuelvas a escribir aquí o en otro hilo, sino enviame un mensaje privado, con gusto te ayudaré.

Saludos.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## fenixpollo

Elizabeth, ¿Estás tratando de subir una imagen desde el internet, o una imagen guardada en tu computadora? Sugiero que sea algo guardado en tu computadora.

Otra pregunta: ¿En qué formato está guardada la imagen?  Puedes tratar de guardarlo en otro formato (por ejemplo, .jpg o .gif) e intentar otra vez.

Si describes más tu situación (contexto), te podremos ofrecer más ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## John Carter

Buenas noches a todos:

Mi problema es que he leído todos los posts y no he resuelto mi problema.
Me contesta "unable to load image".
Es raro porque yo tenía ese avatar al principio pero se borró un día y ahora no puedo poner ninguno.
Probé varios y ninguno llega a los 2kb ni a los 80x80 .
No es muy importante el avatar pero me confunden con el doctor de ER. 

ZJC


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

He intentado hacer unos cambios en mi avatar, cumpliendo los requisitos del sistema, lo mismo han intentado otros moderadores, y no hemos tenido éxito, parece haber un problema técnico, el cuál no conocemos por ahora. 

El administrador será informado y esperemos una solución pronto.

I've tried some changes to my avatar, the same was done for other moderators in his/her avatar, and we couldn't do it. That it's a technical issue/question the answer  to which we don't know  at the moment.

The administrator will be informed.

Fsabroso.
Mod.


----------



## fsabroso

OK. friends, last night Mike Kellog did some changes and the avatar uploading tool is working good now.


----------

